# Iranian forces kill 4 Sunni militants near Pakistan border



## Vikrant (Sep 13, 2016)

That is "not" good. That will create a rift in The Axis. 

---

TEHRAN, Iran –  Iran's semi-official Fars news agency says the Revolutionary Guard has killed four Sunni militants along the eastern border with Pakistan.

The Sunday report says the Guard clashed with a nine-member cell of the Jaish al-Adl militant group last week, killing four of them, including their leader.

Last week, Guard forces wounded two militants in clashes near the border and confiscated weapons and ammunition.

Security forces often clash with drug traffickers in the area, which is along one of the main routes for bringing Afghan opium and heroin to the Persian Gulf and Europe.

Shiite-majority Iran has seen a rise in Sunni militancy in recent months, and in June authorities said they foiled one of the "biggest terrorist plots" ever hatched on Iranian soil.

Iranian forces kill 4 Sunni militants near Pakistan border | Fox News


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 13, 2016)

I know the power structure wants me to get all jacked up about who's killing who in the middle east, but I just don't care, they'll go in and have their war anyway, they can do it without my cheering it on.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> I know the power structure wants me to get all jacked up about who's killing who in the middle east, but I just don't care, they'll go in and have their war anyway, they can do it without my cheering it on.



India and Pakistan and Iran is not exactly the middle east-----Killing of Pakistani sunnis  by Iranians is a    Shiite vs sunni  thing.      HOWEVER    war makes strange bedfellows----
the ITALIANS AND GERMANS were NOT traditional friends---
but they did join an  AXIS.     Pakistan and Iran does have common cause------even though Pakistan is mostly sunni----in
some aspects they are a bit  PERSIAN-----the language that Pakistanis speak   ---mostly URDU in west Pakistan is FULL OF FARSI   (with hindi and a bit of Arabic for special religion oriented phrases)     My own observation here in the USA  of Iranians and Pakistanis is ----Iranians hate Pakistanis more than Pakistanis hate Iranians-----but they really do despise
each other-----but ALSO harbor common hatreds----both hate JOOOOS AND HINDOOOOS  and  CHISTIANS


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > I know the power structure wants me to get all jacked up about who's killing who in the middle east, but I just don't care, they'll go in and have their war anyway, they can do it without my cheering it on.
> ...



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn, war is just business in america, we will always have the power structure fomenting the "citizenry" into fear, anxiety, and violence.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



in America------we have only rarely had WAR.    In fact only in the past-----like more than 100 years ago.      The violence between sunnis and Shiites and Christians ---OVER THERE
in the Indian subcontinent is-----a  RIGHT NOW THING.   That animosity does break into actual wars----now and then in
modern times.   What we have in the US is more like civil strife based on  race----sorta


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Easy on the hashish


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



try not to be jealous


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Sorry, I can't help with your perceptual reality issues.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



it's ok-------at least you try


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



No, I don't, you have to get there on your own.


----------



## westwall (Sep 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> That is "not" good. That will create a rift in The Axis.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...









They've been killing each other for hundreds of years.  Best we leave them to it.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



I ARRIVED long before you were born


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 13, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



Once upon a time, in a hospital far away tucked somewhere in the North East of the US, our esteemed iRosie worked. We are not sure what she did at the hospital but she had a pleasure of interacting with doctors from Iran and Pakistan. Those benevolent doctors imparted iRosie with profound knowledge and that knowledge is at display here on this forum. She needs to realize however that she needs to update her knowledge to stay relevant.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Sure hon, have a lovely evening.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



To STAY relevant?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



try again vik------I said ---long ago in a hospital far away----I came across lots of docs from south east asia and iran-----
I did NOT say that ----that particular ethnic interaction EVER ENDED


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



You didn't quite get it did ya hon.  Jeez.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



It was nice of those doctors to teach you history, geography and geopolitics but it would have been nice if you had updated your knowledge since then.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



that knowledge has been CONTINUALLY updated------Pakistanis still hate Hindoos and Christians and Joos---in fact
so do Muslims from India  (even more)


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I do not know about Hindus but as far as Jews are concerned, they are loved by Indian Muslims.

Note: A lot of Jewish actresses from Bollywood had Muslim names.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Sep 13, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yeah, religious zealots are prone to hate, kudos on the revelation.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



I got even worse news for you------I am very familiar with the fact of JEWISH BOLLYWOOD ACTRESSES and---actors and producers-----some of my best friends were born in Bombay---oh----make that Mumbai   (uhm----some not actually born there----their parents were)     Some of them have HINDU surnames-------I doubt that you would know the difference between a  "JOOOISH" name and a muslim name.   Lots of the Mumbai jews have remote origin in Iraq and Iran----or other lands overrun by arabs-------their languages kinda
merged


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 13, 2016)

This is Nadira. She is dead now. In her youthful days, she was the best female villain of Bollywood. I always thought that she was Muslim till someone told me that she was actually Jewish.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 13, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> This is Nadira. She is dead now. In her youthful days, she was the best female villain of Bollywood. I always thought that she was Muslim till someone told me that she was actually Jewish.



do you expect me to be surprised?  ----she looks like several people I know who are of REMOTE Iraqi origin  ---but then migrated to MUMBAI  (uhm----make that Bombay)    Lots of jews fled Iraq in times of stress  (that means muslims were killing them)     They seemed to gravitate more to ZOROASTRIANS  (parsees)  than to muslims


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > This is Nadira. She is dead now. In her youthful days, she was the best female villain of Bollywood. I always thought that she was Muslim till someone told me that she was actually Jewish.
> ...



Both Parsees and Jews were fleeing Islamic persecution. Jews arrived in India way before Paresees started to arrive. Back then India used to have sea route trade with the middle eastern countries. Once Jews realized that they were no longer safe in the middle eastern countries, the ones that could hop on Indian ships did so and ended up in India. That is why Jews settled in coastal cities of India. Later when Iran was taken over by Islam, Parsees escaped to India -- pretty much the same story as Jews.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



yes----way before-----not only to Mumbai----there are buried or ruins of synagogues even in Karachi and Lahore-----and some still standing structures in Kerala.     Zoroastrians of recent  (past few hundred years arrival in India)----got along with the jews in Bombay-------thus BOLLYWOOD------(lucky india)


----------

